# MAC subculture vs spice lipliner



## rbella (Jan 5, 2008)

Here is a pic of both on my arm (spice on bottom, subculture on top).  They are so similar.  Subculture is ever so slightly lighter so if you find that spice is just not "neutral" enough for you, then maybe subculture would work better.  However, I find that owning both of them is not necessary.  What do you think?


----------

